# iphone/iPAD Kalender eintrag als Privat erstellen sync mit exchange



## Rostiges Fahrrad (8. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Nachdem ich im www keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden habe frage ich mal hier nach.

Ich habe ein iPhone mit konfigurierten Exchange Konto (Es werden E-Mails Kalender und Kontaktdaten Synchronisiert).

Meine Frage lautet nun gibt es irgend eine App (Weil standard mäßig ist dies nicht möglich) die es erlaubt am iphone Termine als Privat zu erstellen? Die dann natürlich mit dem Exchang Synchronisiert werden können.
Dies ist leider auch mit MiCal nicht möglich.

Kennt jemand vll. eine alternative zum Standard Kalender die dies beherscht?

Danke und lg


----------

